# Teskey's 12" youth saddle



## Skunkworks (Oct 22, 2012)

So, I may have splurged a little bit on my kid this Christmas and got her a saddle. She's been riding on and off this last year so I decided it's time to get her her own saddle. I wanted one that's built like an honest saddle and not a cheap cardboard toy. I ended up buying a Teskey's youth from a local tack store in Amarillo and really been impressed with this thing. The only part I don't like is that it's a semi qh vs full, however, it still sits decently on my horse.The billeting is super long and I had no issues with using my regular girth or the flank strap that came with it. My kid rids securely in it and she seems to enjoy riding more now that the saddle fits her. Being a 12" vs a 10", the seat and stirrups are a bit too big but it should last her a long while. In the photo's the fenders are removed to accommodate my kids short legs for now. The shop told me that when she's ready, to bring the saddle back in a few years and they'll put them back on and give the saddle a checkup.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks nice, a good 12" saddle is hard to find.....

.


----------

